# first mac?



## mrfluffy (Feb 17, 2002)

what was your first mac? mine was a quadra 700 (25Mhz, 20MB, 230MB) with quarkxpress and photoshop. and i did more work on it than i do with my iMac (mainly cos i couldn't use any games or the internet).


----------



## ksuther (Feb 17, 2002)

My first mac was a IIsi (20MHz 4MB RAM 40MB HD) when I was three. 
I played Glider Pro and poked around the system. My parents just that don't drag anything to the trash 
My first mac that was my own was a WallStreet G3 (292, now a 350, 192MB RAM 7gig hd).


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 17, 2002)

My first mac is a Performa 460.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *My first mac that was my own was a WallStreet G3 (292, now a 350, 192MB RAM 7gig hd). *


The first mac that's my own is the powerbook duo (see below), the iMac is a christmas present for me and my brother.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 17, 2002)

My first mac was a iMac 266 with 96 ram...  in 1999 
now i have for almost 6 months a G4 400 with 512 Ram. 
Iam gooing to buy the Harman Kardon Soundsticks next month I CANT WAIT ! 

My brother when he was a college student had a Macintosh Classic II ( his firts mac )


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

First that I could use... Macintosh 512 (1988)

First that I could afford to own... Macintosh SE (4/40), dual boot with System 6.0.8 and System 7.0.1 (1991)

(I currently own 8 Macs   )


----------



## so1omon (Feb 17, 2002)

the original 128k in 1985.  i had hip parents.  the first one i personally owned was a IIsi.  now using a imac 700 SE.


----------



## ksv (Feb 17, 2002)

Our first was a SE/30 (I think), then we got an LC 4/40, a Performa 5200, then a PowerMac 8600, a PowerMac 6500 (which I sold and bought an iMac/333 instead few weeks later), then a Quadra 700 
I still have the PowerMac, Performa, iMac and the Quadra, using all of them, of course


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 17, 2002)

Mac II si.  It ran OS 10.1 and photoshop 7.0

then a 7500/100

then a G4/400!

then a MacPlus.>


----------



## ksv (Feb 17, 2002)

extremely funny


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 17, 2002)

my first mac was a power mac 7500 i think.  I know it was a power macintosh though.  It was 66 Mhz, 8 mb ram, 256 Mb HD.  I use to play Escape Velocity and Realmz on it all the time.  Now on my iBook 500 I'm making my own video games.

-whitesaint


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 17, 2002)

First Mac:  PowerBook 520c, 50Mhz 68LC040 (Ready for PowerPC uprade), 25Mhz system bus, 4MB RAM (32MB RAM installed now), 240MB HD.

First Apple: Apple IIgs Woz Limited Edition, 256K RAM, 3.5" floppy, 5.24" floppy, RGB color monitor.

First Computer: Timex Sinclair 1000, 2K RAM (Upgraded with 16K RAM PACK), 8K ROM, Cassette recorder for storage.


ALL OF THESE COMPUTERS STILL WORK!!!


----------



## googolplex (Feb 17, 2002)

my first mac was the original mac, when I was really young and my dad worked for apple. We had a few macs, but then my dad worked for NeXT and we had one of those, then I went to PCs for a long time (uggg). Now I'm back with an ibook. WHAT A COMPUTER!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

well...
the first mac I used was a Mac Plus, then an LC II and an LC III and then I bought my own, a Performa 635CD, 4MB RAM (upgraded to 16), 230MB HD and 33Mhz processor


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 17, 2002)

first computer: radio shack TRS-80  aka the Trash 80 (circa 1980)
first mac: Mac Plus (late 1986)

both long gone, but not forgotten.

latest edition to the family: iBook 600 combo


----------



## Javintosh (Feb 17, 2002)

The first mac I used (could not afford a computer back then) was the MacPlus.

That's not particularly remarkable, but I did use it to make layout a newspaper using Quark XPress 3.32!  

That's where I learned to be *very* efficient in my computer use since it took 31 seconds for every screen redraw (including scrolling)!   

Now I have a 677Mhz G4 with 1.2GB of RAM now and everything is pretty much instantaneous.


----------



## uoba (Feb 17, 2002)

was an PowerMac 8200/120 with a blazingly fast 32mb ram. Then a G3 300 AV (lovellllyyyy machine).

Now onto the G4 466.

Which brings me onto my question: I am deciding between a new g4 or a  new iMac (I know the pros and cons between processors blah blah blah...) but, the iMac allows for two monitors. However, Apple states this is for just mirroring the LCD screen. CAN YOU CREATE A DUAL-MONITOR DESKTOP with the new iMacs??? This is crucial to my decision. Cheers ears!

Oh, and my very first computer: a BBC Micro B 32k (UK only I think)!


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

512kE


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *CAN YOU CREATE A DUAL-MONITOR DESKTOP with the new iMacs???*



AFAIK, no, you can't.


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2002)

First I used: Macintosh Plus (first gen, beige one, later there were gray ones)
First I owned: Spectre GCR emulator for Atari ST (that one was as fast as a Mac Plus but the STf had 640*400 resolution, which was more screen real estate)
First REAL Mac I owned: PowerBook 150 (great little PowerBook, VERY light @ 2.5kg, great battery running time, bad screen 4 megs of RAM with System 7.1 and RamDoubler   )


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

A BigMac, but I switched to the MacRib after half a year...


----------



## Izzy (Feb 17, 2002)

I have good memories of my LCIII...I got it for my birthday with the Multimedia kit that had the external CDROM and the big apple pro speakers (I also got a 2400 bps supra fax modem and a mousestick II joystick).  I remember how excited I got when I brought it home and set it up for the first time...it's like your first girlfriend, no others are quite the same.  Those pro speakers were awesome, I was still using them on my PM 7500 years later and they are still pumping out tunes as if brand new.  I had a lot of fun with prince of persia, oregon trail, and sim city on that mac...LOL...those were the days...


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 17, 2002)

The first Mac I used oftem was a Classic (I think a 512k) with no hard drive, but an enormous external 40MB SyQuest drive.

Soon after this one of our friends became the proud owner of the incedibly expensive (something like $12,000) Mac IIfx...

The first Mac I owned personally was a 7200. (It was a peice of c&@p... I should have spent the extra $ on the 7500.)


----------



## ABassCube (Feb 18, 2002)

First Mac I ever owned was a Mac Classic when I was around 4 or 5 or 6, don't remember exactly. I Have no memory what the specs were. It's now in a closet in my dad's office, but it still works fine! I started it up, not too long ago, and it is really surprising how fast it started up! It was 6.0.4, I believe, and it had basically nothing to load on startup, so it was really fast! Noticed how the OS X System Preferences really are like the old control panel from System 6, as it was just one window with different preference "panes".

First Mac I ever owned that was my own was a Performa 636CD. That one was 33 MHz, with around a 250 MB HD (don't remember exactly), and 8 MB of RAM, which I maxed out to 40 megs of RAM, LOL!

Adam.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 18, 2002)

I was going to a private, Catholic school from 4th thru 8th grades, when in I believe 5th grade we began having computer lab classes where we were taught to type papers under Appleworks on Apple ][e's or gs's (not sure which). I hated it: it was easier to use a typewriter, or even write it by hand! I hated those stupid codes we had to type for bold or quotes or italics, grrrr.... 
Anyway, then they had a bunch of fundraisers, and bought a labful of LC II's. I sat down at one for the first time; I opened up The Writing Shop (or was it Workshop?) and began to type. Black text on a white background! Color that was bright and friendly! And I will never forget the first thought I had as I started to use my first Mac: "THIS[/] is what using a computer should be like!"
Later on my mom got us a Performa 631CD (LC '040 processor) and that's what I used until freshman year of college (AKA Fall 2000) when I bought my Cube. I *wanted* a G4, but couldn't afford a tower. I like the Cube, but I would trade it for one of the new iMacs (the high-end only) readilly!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 18, 2002)

1st - Quadra 605 (actually had a Performa 475 for a few days before I returned it for the faster, cheaper Q605)
2nd - PowerMac 6100/66
3rd - PowerMac 8500/132
4th - PowerMac G3/266 Tower
5th - Powerbook G3/333 Lombard
6th - PowerMac G4/400 Sawtooth
7th - Powerbook G4/500
8th - PowerMac G4/800DP


----------



## sequoiaman96 (Feb 18, 2002)

My first Mac was a Mac IIci with uh 5 MB of RAM back in 1993 and it ran system 7.0, too.  Nice little computer though


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 18, 2002)

My first Mac was a PowerMacintosh G3 350MHz, and it is also the Mac I still use today.


----------



## Biff (Feb 18, 2002)

I used to be a real hardcore PC fan until I actually gave Apple a chance to prove that their OS was surperior to Windows. I knew within seconds of turning on my first mac that things would be better. 

It all started three years ago with a PowerMac 6100/60 AV


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello!

Here is my families list of macs in order puchased:

--The dreaded reign of the PC in our family  --
First Mac:  Performa 630CD:  My mothers macintosh
Second Mac:  PowerMac 8500:  My first personal macintosh
Third Mac:  Mac IIcx:  My sisters first computer
Fourth Mac:  PowerMac G4 733Mhz:  My second personal macintosh
--How it looks in the future: a dozen or so flat screen iMacs (for me to teach a class to homeschoolers), an iBook and PowerBook and maybe a D1Ghz PowerMac--

That's all folks.

Albert


----------



## phatsharpie (Feb 18, 2002)

Quadra 660AV...

What an awesome computer! I had it in my college dorm room, and would hook up my VCR to it to watch TV and videos! Talk about avoiding clutter in a small space.

Now I use an iBook 500MHz dual USB. Love it!

-B


----------



## Koelling (Feb 18, 2002)

First computer was a plus(the beige one) with no internal system disk. (Still works, in fact my dad gave it to my grandparents a year ago for their first computer because it was so reliable.) That sat side by side to a DOS machine and I formed my mac loyalty (I was about 6). Then we had a LCi 25mhz which I used for a LONG time. When I was in 6th grade my best friend and I were going to be computer game programmers so we both started saving our money. Anyone that knows me knows that I am very stingy but with a dollar a week allowance (and later mowing lawns) I finally had enough by my sophomore year in High school. I bought an iMac 266 which I am running OSX to write this now. I love the life span of apple computers.

Next up: I desperately need firewire and although 266 is fast enough for X, Rendering Infini-d would be a lot more fun with a DP ghz machine


----------



## tismey (Feb 19, 2002)

After using a borrowed Mac Plus for a school project, I bought a Classic 2 for University. Fantastic! Tiny black and white screen. Me and my Uni mates produced the first issue of our long-defunct music magazine on that thing (8 MB of RAM I think), using ALDUS Pagemaker (v 2, I reckon....)

Ah, them were the days....


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

6100/66 with 8 megs of ram. Ram Doubler was a lifesaver back then. I remember buying an additional 8 megs of ram later on for $300 Cdn. - and that was a great deal! My dad now has this machine, it's upgraded to a G33/233. The power supply on it is currently dead though. Where can we get another?


----------



## funkyoucrew (Feb 19, 2002)

The first Mac my dad bought was a Macintosh LC back in 1991 (4 mb ram / 40 mb hd / 12" rgb monitor)

The first Mac I used was the original Macintosh in 1984, a showroom model at the store where my dad bought the software for our Apple //c computer (i was 6 years old when we got the //c in April 1984)

and a few weeks ago I bought a second hand beige Macintosh Plus (1 mb ram / no hd) with the original macintosh team signatures...


----------



## Sogni (Feb 20, 2002)

My first Mac is (not was, IS!),

Dual G4 533mhz Tower (Digital Audio) w/ CDRW, Gigabit Ethernet,
128MB RAM w/256MB Upgrade from Factory which I later added 512 MBs.
17" Apple Studio Display (CRT)
Adobe Design Collection

All that was ordered when I was throughly embarased by two PCs with a graphic job I was doing. It looked great on my PC, took it to my boss and it looked like MUD, went to look at it on my office PC and it STILL looked like MUD, went back to my PC and it looked fine... WHAT THE HECK???!!!

Got the Mac and 2 weeks later I was producing so much better work that I got a very good employment review! 

Then I got laid off in September!


----------



## dtmdoc (May 22, 2002)

first mac:
g4 / 867 quicksilver

first apple:
apple //c


first computer
atari 1200xl


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

First Mac:  flat panel G4 800 MHz iMac (March 2002).    And it still works! 

First computer (and I use the term loosely): TI-99/4A way back when.

First Mac used:  Classic with tiny black and white 9" screen.


----------



## themacko (May 22, 2002)

*First computer:*  IBM Aptiva with a Celeron and Windows 98.  Was stolen out of my dorm room at the end of my freshman year.

*Second computer:*  iBook 500, DVD.  I sold it on ebay about a month ago, in anticipation of getting a new computer for the upcomming semester.

*Future computer:*  iMac, we'll see what happens at MWNY, but hopefully the SuperDrive one will comming my way in August.


----------



## Klink (May 22, 2002)

You always remember your first. 

Apple II GS in '86

Still litghts ups.


----------



## nkuvu (May 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'm sure the TI-99/4A would still work if my mom's boyfriend didn't decide to do some electronics work.  Basically the plug for the computer (to the TV) was about to die, so he stripped the wires and connected them in the wrong place to the TV.

The next time I turned on the TI, smoke started creeping out the vents...


----------



## rezba (May 22, 2002)

first apple : 
apple][e (1986). Lost in one of my mother in law moves...

first mac : 
Mac SE 30 (1988) upgraded in SE40.

current one : 
Dual G4 800.

Between them : an LC(1), duo230, then a 7200/90 owned, 
and a lot more at work : IIci, Quadra 650, PPC8500/150, dualG4 533 (current one).

next to buy : a traveller's ibook 600.

owned a PC for 6 months, in 1985...


----------



## martijnvandijk (May 23, 2002)

My first Mac was an LCII, then a IIsi, then iMac DV SE 400 and now the LCD iMac 800


----------



## OzBert (May 23, 2002)

First Apple Used: Apple ][e

First Macs I used: Mac SE30, PowerBook (something or rather, too long ago I can't remember)

First Mac Owned: iMac Rev B 233, still going strong!


----------



## iscaro (May 23, 2002)

 The fisrt Mac I really used was a G4 400 AGP in my University Lab... I was the only one who could use it... so I learned a lot about Macs and started to use them over PCs...

 My fisrt Mac I bought is an iMac DV SE 500 to which I upgraded the RAM to 512MB and the HD with an IBM 40GB 7200RPM and 2MB of Cache!  
A Lacie CD-RW Firewire, an iPod 5GB and H/K Sound Sticks! 

 My future Mac will be coming soon... this summer, but I don't know yet if it will be an LCD iMac or NEW PowerMac or a laptop?  

I love macs, and hate PCs!!!


Ro


----------



## Hypernate (May 23, 2002)

First mac - This iMac G4 700 

I'm going to be getting my first OWN mac soon. A 700 iBook


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 23, 2002)

My first was a IIsi.  Good times with MacPaint


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 23, 2002)

My first computers were an Apple IIe and an IBM PC, however that doesn't count for my first "Mac," I guess...

My first Mac was a 1984 Mac... MacPaint had me mesmerized for hours, as did Dark Castle.

Once I was hooked on Mac, I owned a wealth of PCs, before having 2 Quadra 950s, a IIfx, a 7100/80, an 8100/100 (could have been 90MHz, not sure), a 7600/120, a 7600/132, a Centris 650, a PowerMac 6100/60, a beige G3/300 and finally this G4/400 Yikes! machine.


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

An Apple IIgs. I remember almost nothing about it. Well, there was that little game that taught you how to use the mouse. Whew.

-the valrus


----------



## homer (May 23, 2002)

233 MHz iMac!


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2002)

My addiction started with the Powerbook 160. It had 25MHz, 100 Mb HD, and 4 Mb of RAM. It works well today too, running the old System 7. We bough the Performa 6200/75 six months later, and ever since there has only been Macs for me. 


Kris


----------



## benpoole (May 23, 2002)

First Mac: a second-hand, pristine condition, Mac Classic. 4 MB of RAM, 40MB hard disk, System 6.08. 68000 processor running at 8MHz, and a 9" monochrome screen. So don't come pissing and moaning to me about how slow OS X is 

I upgraded in to system 7.1, and actively used it 'til 1998 when I got my bondi iMac, rev B, which is still the current machine, runnin OS 8.6.

The Classic worked fine two weeks ago when I fired it up. I used it for email, text-only web surfing, newsgroups, ClarisWorks, etc etc.

I finally sold it for a pittance at a boot sale the other week, along with a StyleWriter II and modem.


----------



## 10bellies (May 23, 2002)

My first mac was a iMac DV400 DVD 10gb 64mb.
I have upgraded slightly since, to a 800mhz Flat Panel.

I still have a PC based laptop, but I honestly cant remember the last time it was turned on.


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2002)

My first Mac was a Mac 512k that was upgraded to Mac Plus stats, and it had a 20 meg HD, 2 megs of RAM, and it came with System 1.1.  I immediately upgraded 1.1 to 6.0.8.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10bellies _
> *My first mac was a iMac DV400 DVD 10gb 64mb.
> I have upgraded slightly since, to a 800mhz Flat Panel.
> 
> I still have a PC based laptop, but I honestly cant remember the last time it was turned on. *



that is so funny... i do too, and it still works, although i have not used it
in months.  and now im getting a powerbook soon...  cant wait.


----------



## anrkngl (May 23, 2002)

First Mac: iMac 800
First Mac used: Pretty sure it was a quadra
First Computer: Atari 400


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

still waiting for  my first mac...


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 23, 2002)

first apple: apple ][e...
first mac: mac lc ii (these were both owned by the parents...)
MY first mac: blue & white g3 300 yosemite


----------



## PhilH (May 24, 2002)

Although I used a Centris 440 AV (I think) at University, I've been a PC'er up until 2 months ago, when I bought my first Mac.

An Graphite iMac G3 600.

It's my best friend...  

BTW: I'm proud to say my first computer was  Texas Instuments 99/4a, which we bought roughly a day before TI stopped supporting them!


----------



## hazmat (May 28, 2002)

G4 867.  Before OS X, I thought Macs were a total joke.


----------



## telarium (May 28, 2002)

My first Mac, after many, many PCs, was a Digital Audio non-Quicksilver 733 G4 - fabulous computer. Truly my best computer purchase to date.

Brad


----------



## senne (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by so1omon _
> *the original 128k in 1985.  i had hip parents.  the first one i personally owned was a IIsi.  now using a imac 700 SE. *



Same over here. Only I don't own the iMac...

senne.


----------



## Winblows (May 28, 2002)

the first one i owned was a 16mhz SE/30 ... although i own a model 1, it wasnt my first  .... i have yet to find a lisa, but my search is far from over


----------



## ABassCube (May 28, 2002)

My first Mac was a Classic. I was really young then, like 5 or 6 (I'm 15 now). I remember being obsessed with the game Shufflepuck. God, I loved that game, lol. It still runs fine in Classic in OS X. 

Adam


----------



## benpoole (May 29, 2002)

Oh ShufflePuck was so COOL! Going to have to go and find that now...

I liked Lemmings too.


----------



## dracolich (May 29, 2002)

The first Mac I could use was an original 128K, in the company where my father worked. The only game for it was Macmanager (it seems people loved to use it at work).

The first Mac in my house was a Macintosh SE with dual floppy and an external SCSI 40 MB hard disk. Used it a lot for Dark Castle, Pool of Radiance and Space Rogue.
Then we got an LCIII, and when Apple got back in shape (years later) a Power Macintosh G3 @333 Mhz, an all-UW SCSI system.

But the first Mac I could afford and call my own was an iBook 2001 (500, DVD). When the 600 arrived, I gave it to my girlfriend, and now I showcase an iBook 600 with combo drive, codenamed Mandriot.

BTW, the Mac SE, with an external SCSI CD-ROM drive and Harman Kardon speakers, is now my official home stereo!


----------



## Gig' (Mar 15, 2005)

first Mac used Macintosh 128k in 1984 
first Mac owned Macintosh SE 30 in 1991 
(dead but keepin' it with it's original Happy Mac Cover)


----------



## Adonsa (Mar 15, 2005)

*Single Drive 128k in 1984* _$2500 & Imagewriter $500_

     In '85 I got *The Koepplinger Upgrade*, making it a *Fat Mac*
_ Single Drive means single 400k floppy drive_
     First Modem 300 baud
_MacWrite, MacPaint, Multiplan, MacChart, Bas, Transylvania, MacPascal_

* It kicked IBM's ass every time I powered it up!*

Mac History Question:  
_ This Mac is real, I've seen one, it really exists! by Apple, not a mod_
Q. What is  *The Macintosh ED* <--- Not a typo


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 17, 2005)

dual g5


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2005)

ibook G3 600mhz in 2002. That was when I joined the forum to learn more about macs. But hey, my first computer was a Commodore 64 (64kb of ram ) in 1984. I was just 7 and already played my games (international karate?) on my Dads computer. Still remember: 'list' and the most important command: 'play'.


----------



## ziess (Mar 17, 2005)

Mine was a Performa 630CD with about 4Mb ram, 500Mb HD (which I now use as a Photoshop scratch disk in my G3!), a cd drive!!!, 15 apple monitor and a stylewriter.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Mar 17, 2005)

MacPlus. 

Kap


----------



## djscott (Mar 17, 2005)

My first Mac was an Original 128k Mac. We got it in 1984. My father was in the service and used his re-enlistment bonus to buy it. He still has it, althought the power supply burned out years ago.

We took the Mac to a place in San Jose (CA) called if I remember correctly the Mac Doctor. They installed a 512k chip making it a Fat Mac. The upgrade cost about half as much as the original machine did.

We got it with an image writer printer. That machine was the tits!


----------



## Adonsa (Mar 17, 2005)

Adonsa said:
			
		

> Q. What is The Macintosh ED


A. Mac KE sold at the Educational Discount





Believed to have been sold only in countries outside the US.
Thanks Zeiss for the url: http://www.apple-history.com/frames/body.php?page=gallery&model=512k Nice website. _Apologies for deviating from the topic of first Mac_


----------



## Pippin (Mar 18, 2005)

A Fantastic Performa 450 aka LCIII.

Used it all through my school. Fantastic Machine.


----------



## mbveau (Mar 19, 2005)

My first Apple was a G4 Powerbook, which I recieved about two weeks ago. I am finally free from the totalitarianistic rule of Windows! Wheee! By the way, what is the difference between "Apple" and "Mac"/"Macintosh" ? I'm too young to actually remember any products.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 20, 2005)

Performa 6116 CD. 66Mhz.. Glypha was the best, along with Space Invaders and all those other great games made by that Ingimur or whatever Euro dude .. he made that sweet ski game where you would get eaten by a snowmonster after a few minutes. He also did a Bert game and tons of other sweet stuff... that was back in the day of Mac OS 7.3.5 

Secret About Box anyone??


----------



## Qion (Mar 20, 2005)

mbveau said:
			
		

> My first Apple was a G4 Powerbook, which I recieved about two weeks ago. I am finally free from the totalitarianistic rule of Windows! Wheee! By the way, what is the difference between "Apple" and "Mac"/"Macintosh" ? I'm too young to actually remember any products.



Apple is the company, you can tell because its got a stock symbol(lol). Macintosh is the computer that they make.


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 20, 2005)

A gorgeous 15", 80GB PowerBook I got yesterday!  Totally worth the frenzied train/cab trip to Hamilton NJ's FedEx office.

Take that, Windows!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 20, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Secret About Box anyone??



Hehe... Text Clipping > Highlight it > drag it to the desktop.  I remember it fondly!  Also, selecting "About This Computer" while holding various modifier keys (Command, Control, etc.) would bring up a different "About This Computer" screen.  AAAH!  Memories!


----------



## Decado (Mar 20, 2005)

mbveau said:
			
		

> By the way, what is the difference between "Apple" and "Mac"/"Macintosh" ? I'm too young to actually remember any products.



yes, as Qion stated; apple is the company and macintosh is the line of computers (macintosh is a brand of apples (the fruit) btw). The computer and the OS are one. Without the MacOS a macintosh is not a macintosh, but just a pc. A powerbook/ibook is a macintosh (even though it doesnt say so in the name) because it is a computer made by Apple to be sold, and work perfectly, with the MacOS.

Apple have made several products; Printers, displays, digital cameras (one of the first, if not the very first), a portabel music player called the iPod, computers, applications, accessories and such. but they are most known for their macintosh line of computers and their music player.

i hope this was an answer to your question.


----------



## Decado (Mar 20, 2005)

oh, a Mac Plus, by the way. with 4 mb of memory and a 20 or 40 mb (dont remember) backpackhd. 1985, i think. but the backpackhd was bought a couple of years later. it still runs good (but not the hd).


----------



## blue&whiteman (Mar 20, 2005)

in 96 I switched to mac and my first was a used powerbook 540c that had been upgraded to a ppc 603e 117mhz. it had the ram maxed to 40mb and had a 500mb hd.  it also came with an external cd rom, external zip and external 56k modem.  it was a pretty sweet setup for the time.


----------



## Qion (Mar 20, 2005)

333Mhz iMac G3, 64MB RAM, 6GIG HD, broken-ass CD drive that I had to replace, could just barely run OS X with a memory upgrade, loved it. MACS RULE!


----------



## Vanthu (Mar 28, 2005)

First Mac? 
Quadra 650. 25 Mghz cpu. 12 MB ram. It was a screamer. Oh, and by the way, it still works.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a newby Mac owner I just got 4 Mac's this weekend for free a Power 7600/120 that works great with monitor mouse etc running 8.6, a couple of performas and Quad all with monitors mice etc. from same person. Mac's are completely new to me never used one before I only ever had PC's since my first 386 running 3.1. I am quite pleased with 7600 it is quick and seamless with the right software. and the price was right.  My son had some older games that just would'nt play right on my PC but work great on the Mac. I think I will defintely get a Mac when my Presario dies. I may try surfing the NET with it when my wife is using the other PC. Windows is so twitchy these days
Dewey


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations Dewey  & welcome to the forums !

You have a little bit of Apple history there, for sure~!  

I used to have a Power Mac 5500/225 and it was a great little machine ... still going strong too, as I gave it away to a friend.

If you have any questions fire away as I for one always like to see a Mac put to good use!


----------

